# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Senioren: deze extra vitaminen hebben senioren echt nodig!

## FRANCOIS580

Een gezonde voeding levert ons de nodige vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten om zo lang mogelijk gezond te blijven en goed te kunnen functioneren. Onze vitaminebehoeften veranderen echter naarmate we ouder worden. In vergelijking met vroeger hebben we als senior behoefte aan andere vitaminen. Dat vindt zijn oorzaak in het feit dat onze dagelijkse behoeften aan deze onmisbare vitaminen hoger liggen dan wat we met ouder worden uit onze dagelijkse voeding kunnen halen. Die evolutie is merkbaar bij vijftigplussers en zet zich verder door na onze zestigste verjaardag. Senioren hebben zeker vanaf hun zestigste wel degelijk nood aan extra voedingssupplementen. Aan welke extra vitaminen, mineralen an antioxidanten hebben vijftig- en zeker zestigjarigen dan écht nood?

Vanaf je vijftigste heb je nood aan extra vitaminen, maar dat betekent zeker niet dat je een oplossing moet zoeken in voedingssupplementen. Een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding is meestal ruimschoots voldoende om je vanaf je vijftigste alle onmisbare voedingsstoffen te verschaffen. Het is immers onmogelijk met zo’n multi- vitaminepil een ongezonde voeding te verdoezelen en te compenseren. Senioren hebben vanaf hun vijftigste wel extra nood aan vitamine D en B 12 en aan calcium.

*Stevige botten*
Vanaf je vijftigste heb je extra vitamine D nodig. Deze vitamine zorgt immers voor een betere opname van calcium, een belangrijk mineraal voor stevige beenderen. Je hebt dagelijks tussen de vijf en tien microgram vitamine D nodig. Bij zestigplussers en vrouwen na de menopauze ligt de minimum grens op tien microgram calcium per dag. Het zonlicht is een belangrijke bron van vitamine D. Met ouder worden wordt onze huid dunner en dat heeft dan weer een negatieve invloed op je vermogen zélf voldoende vitamine D aan te maken. Na je 65 ste bedraagt dit vermogen nog amper één derde in vergelijking met toen je 25 jaar was…

*Tip van de diëtiste*
• Vitamine D: vind je naast zonlicht in mindere mate ook in vette vis (zalm, paling, ansjovis, makreel, sardines en haring)

• Voorzichtigheid: is geboden. Neem zeker niet meer dan twintig microgram vitamine D per dag. Een langdurige overdosis kan immers gevaarlijk zijn! Dat verhoogt immers je kans op hart- en vaatziekten en aderverkalking.

*Gezond geheugen*
We hebben dagelijks anderhalve microgram vitamine B 12 nodig. Plantaardige producten bevatten echter geen vitamine B 12, meer dan één kwart van onze senioren vertonen dan ook een tekort aan deze vitamine. Als gevolg van je verouderingsproces verloopt de opname van vitamine B 12 uit je voeding minder doeltreffend. Een tekort kan leiden tot bloedarmoede, een verminderde opname van foliumzuur en geheugenproblemen. Bijwerkingen van een overdosis vitamine B 12 werden nooit vastgesteld.

Lees verder...

----------

